# western union blues



## eatspinach (Aug 21, 2012)

Since when does Western Union care who I send money to and what for?! Jeesh.  They get up all in my face asking me if I know who I am sending money to. I say yes.  then.. have I met them in person. NO.  then where?  I met them on the internet.   Well... there's a lot of scams out  there.  I say - well for such a small amount of money I am really not worried.  Then another person (supervisor?) comes over and says "do you mind if we ask what this is for?"  I tell them yes, I do mind. Well, she just sort of stammered and said we can't let you send money.  Since when is giving away money so hard to do?  I just said "o.k., now I know what to say next time, thanks"...... Crocky!!


----------



## Milo (Aug 21, 2012)

What a bunch of shit.
The Western Union that I use all of a sudden as these do-it-yourself booths in which you have to call one of their reps and they'll ask for a bunch of info even though you still have to go through all of that with the desk clerk.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 21, 2012)

WTF??? Fuck them... I am not answering ANY of their questions.


----------



## Milo (Aug 21, 2012)

When I went I could tell the clerk was about to ask me what it was for when I told her I was sending it to some whack name in a foreign country. I gave her the "fuck off" look and she yielded lol.


----------



## Jada (Aug 21, 2012)

WTF Fk them ! That's none of the Fkin bizness:0 u need to come out raw and say listen I'm payin for it and it doesn't matter to u who the Fk I'm sending to. I would spaz out , lucky I live in the hood so niggas don't get in Ur bigness and don't give a Fk.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 21, 2012)

Happened to me once, apperently they do that when the person you want to send the money to has being receiving TOO much money from diffrent ppl and places. Is a common procedure and is nothing new as far as I know. Most of the times happens with international order


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2012)

Stop going to fucking Stop and Shop to send the money dumbasses!!!! Jada has it right... I have a huge brazillian neighborhood in the next town over.  NOBODY and I mean NOBODY is asking questions in the bodega...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Happened to me once, apperently they do that when the person you want to send the money to has being receiving TOO much money from diffrent ppl and places. Is a common procedure and is nothing new as far as I know. Most of the times happens with international order



Not sure why sources would keep using the same fucking name. Thats pretty stupid... At least domestically it is.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure why sources would keep using the same fucking name. Thats pretty stupid... At least domestically it is.



Is true is very stupid and the worst is they make you fell like a fucking drug dealer or some shit like that with all the questions and stuff.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

they grilled me AND sent me to speak to a customs official when sending a few bucks to a brother over in asia... i paid through the online portal. basically told them all to fuck off as it was none of their business.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2012)

I ordered a supercharged easy bake oven from an 8 year old in Taiwan and they tried to ask me all these gay ass questions... I just told them, "look, I'm fucking starving and I'm sick of McDonalds... I want brownies now!"


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

Yup some of those fuckers sending out the WU are nosey assholes. The first time I went hunting for a WU sender hell I ran from town to town and office after office told me they dont send WU anymore...wtf???  I finally found a place & the dude was a fuck tard & I wanted to squash him.  I did find a place where they dont ask me shit anymore so you just need to hunt around so you dont get the third degree.  They can suck my tiny balls!


----------



## Jawey (Aug 21, 2012)

I actually work at a grocery store that does WU's... I'm in customer service so that's what I do... 

You get some sketchy ass people who are obviously sending for drugs then half the time its ordinary people, If i ever see a big 230lb+ 5'10"... meaning one of you guys on this board and such, if you guys are sending an WU, I AINT SAYING SHIT. I wish there was more of us on this side.


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just go to a check n'go checkpay, whatever they call them that rips off people with high interest rates that has WU. No questions asked.


----------



## manu1433 (Aug 21, 2012)

can't u send money online through western union


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 21, 2012)

manu1433 said:


> can't u send money online through western union



Yes you can. Credit card and I don't think you can waive ID for pick up and use the ? and answer feature. I may be mistaken though.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jawey said:


> I actually work at a grocery store that does WU's... I'm in customer service so that's what I do...
> 
> You get some sketchy ass people who are obviously sending for drugs then half the time its ordinary people, If i ever see a big 230lb+ 5'10"... meaning one of you guys on this board and such, if you guys are sending an WU, I AINT SAYING SHIT. I wish there was more of us on this side.



OK...so do they ask you to call out the "sketchy" looking people? I would think they'd have to give you lessons in profiling and then teach you self defense in case one of the amped up dope feigns trips out.


----------



## manu1433 (Aug 21, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Yes you can. Credit card and I don't think you can waive ID for pick up and use the ? and answer feature. I may be mistaken though.



thanks for the reply....never had to order gear online...yet...used to have a buddy that home brewed until he moved....still trying to learn the ins and outs of online purchasing


----------



## manu1433 (Aug 21, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> OK...so do they ask you to call out the "sketchy" looking people? I would think they'd have to give you lessons in profiling and then teach you self defense in case one of the amped up dope feigns trips out.



also....to add to what u said to jawey....a normal person with no knowledge of roids would think u are buying through western union

at least where i live anyway


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad im not the only one who has dealt with this.  My very first time ordering went the same way.......Who is it, how do you know them, are you sure its not a scam, what are you buying.....basically told the bitch mind her place and send the fuckin money.  That was a big pharmacy chain.  Since then I either hit the ghetto or go to check cashing places and never a problem.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2012)

I sent over $3500 to an Arab Country in Arizona that has limit laws and I was way over the daily limit, told them it was for our Soldiers sent by a soccer club and they worked around all they could and got it sent!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 21, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I sent over $3500 to an Arab Country in Arizona that has limit laws and I was way over the daily limit, told them it was for our Soldiers sent by a soccer club and they worked around all they could and got it sent!



When I used to pick up multiple WU I would tell the clerks I worked with people dieing from HIV and the people were to sick to make it out to pick up money from family and friends....thats why we used the test ? and answer. Hahaha..
.


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you think you would get arrested if you pulled a gun on them and demanded they take your money and send it where you want it to go?


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn I had no problems with WU...I'd let your dude know n see if you could do an order through moneypak or something


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bro just lie and tell them it's a friend. Why would u even tell them u don't know the person and u met them on the Internet? For all u know they could of taken the receivers name and contacted someone, like law enforcment for example, which is unlikely but just lie I would never tell them I don't know the person. Think next time brother.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just have to use common sense and always say u know the person.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 21, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Yes you can. Credit card and I don't think you can waive ID for pick up and use the ? and answer feature. I may be mistaken though.



And yes u can waive the receiver having to show ID with a security question and answer.


----------



## beasto (Aug 21, 2012)

They know me pretty well and never ask any dumb questions when I go in there. Always nice and friendly. And the girl that works there has a nice ass so I keep going back


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

manu1433 said:


> can't u send money online through western union



Depends where it's going.  If local you can send online.  If say China nope.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is the bottom line: ALL WU OUTLETS ARE NOT CREATED EQUAL!

I had a Walgreens say they had a three hundred dollar limit once so I said forget it and walked out.
I went across the street to a Kroger that had a $1,000 limit, went through the checkout and that was that... the first time they ask me questions I will tell them its none of their business. If I am ever forced to use WU and they all start this (I am sure sponsors will get wind of this and adjust accordingly) I will say I buy and sell jewelry and that I have worked for many years with said individual.

Anything more than that and FUGHETTABOUTIT!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2012)

They only give issue when creating fake names and using test questions!

Go to a WU and a liquor store I go to the Mexican Market where the working just smiles and say nothing at least nothing in English lol.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Depends where it's going.  If local you can send online.  If say China nope.



I sent to an asian country through the online portal and they made me call in to answer questions before they would complete the send... 2 rounds of people. One was WU and the other one they said was customs official from that country but sounded like another WU person reading off a list maybe the customs people gave them to ask. I BS'ed them all and they sent it.

Keep in mind it was a small amount of money so that may be why they allowed it...


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Depends where it's going.  If local you can send online.  If say China nope.



Not true I send all over the World online it's what WU is for, it's when you use a fake name and test question the get into questions.

I have never had to use a test question or be given a fake name to send to overseas it's only domestic that does this!

Also when I send overseas I want it sent to me and my home as I have to sign for most of it anyway and get no issues receive.

Act like you got something to hide and eyebrows rise!

I bought a PC mouse from China that got sent to me wrapped up like it was a Kilo of China white but had no issues all names and addresses on both side were real. I was pissed how it was wrapped though lol!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 21, 2012)

I sent money online years ago and they made me call in.

I now send it through my local supermarket. They are very efficient, ask no questions and have done two three transactions for me in the last two months. If they did ask questions, i would tell them its for an ebay purchase - no biggie.

Of course, i've not been on a cycle for a long time - so im not exactly big - however if i were a lot bigger, i can see i might fit a profile that could trigger questions.


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Not true I send all over the World online it's what WU is for, it's when you use a fake name and test question the get into questions.
> 
> I have never had to use a test question or be given a fake name to send to overseas it's only domestic that does this!
> 
> ...



I stand corrected.  However, I did attempt to send WU over seas & it would not let me do so.  I recall it saying transfer can not be completed you need to go to a WU office...something along that line.  I do send it local US over the net w/o problems.


----------



## Rip (Aug 21, 2012)

This is my going to be my 2nd time sending money for gear. Should I not fill in name and my address? What is the best way to send the money?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 21, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Just go to a check n'go checkpay, whatever they call them that rips off people with high interest rates that has WU. No questions asked.



not true, the one in my town asked a shit town of questions, then i did not have the correct amount, and i left with my form, returned, and when i walked in the other person was on the phone and i heard her say " yeahhe has returned and is approaching the counter" over the phone, man i shittted all over that place! 2they did submitt my stuff but ill never go back there again!

and i told them it was for an ebay purchase for the wifey! 

whats wrong with using green dot money packs? seems easier to me?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2012)

j2048b said:


> not true, the one in my town asked a shit town of questions, then i did not have the correct amount, and i left with my form, returned, and when i walked in the other person was on the phone and i heard her say " yeahhe has returned and is approaching the counter" over the phone, man i shittted all over that place! 2they did submitt my stuff but ill never go back there again!
> 
> and i told them it was for an ebay purchase for the wifey!
> 
> whats wrong with using green dot money packs? seems easier to me?



GD is easy for you, but it can be a bitch for the source. I wish sources would stop using these things because it's not going to end well.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Is true is very stupid and the worst is they make you fell like a fucking drug dealer or some shit like that with all the questions and stuff.



Lol we are drug dealers... Just go in there ready to answer their stupid questions, and next time they wont ask you shit. Also try going during the busiest time ( next day after payday).


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2012)

Fuck Green Dot, I will never use that service again. I had to change my underwear after the transaction because I felt so probed. I actually asked the guy, "should I just take my pants off now, would that speed things up?"...he didn't get it, but again, that's why he works in a convenience store (which, that day, was very "inconvenient")



PillarofBalance said:


> GD is easy for you, but it can be a bitch for the source. I wish sources would stop using these things because it's not going to end well.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 22, 2012)

MoneyPak is far & away the easiest means to send cash in my experience. 

Never been on the receiving end of said MoneyPak so cannot speak to that. 

WU is ridiculously difficult to deal with and their fees exorbitant for the privilege. I'll go out of my way to avoid doing business if WU is the only means of transacting.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 22, 2012)

CIM is nice


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 22, 2012)

You have to be smart with Green Dot!

I get Walmart Card and only allow so much in a month to be added and use it to shop and get cash back because it will show the cash back as retail not cash advance.

I was using a Green Dot money Pak out of state on a soccer trip to do all my shopping and money spending and they closed my account on me saying I was adding and subtracting too much money too soon. I told them I was out of State helping run a Regional soccer tournament with Kids from all over the Country and it is how I chose to collect money and spend, collect from parents and spend on kids. GD actually put it on file that I was running youth soccer with high level players all over the Country and re opened it for me and I had the backing if needed with the soccer.

Point is they do watch your money and in my case the initial shut down was because they saw it as use for business and it's not for that, so with a Walmart Card you get around that! 

Now IMO cash in mail should be used again!


----------



## Bicepticon (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL....I lost $275 once. I used a fake name and address. After 2 days I, finally figured out why, my guy didnt pick up the money. WU, sent the funds to the wrong country. When I went back, to WU, they would not help me, with out my ID.
Half that money was someone elses!


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> You have to be smart with Green Dot!
> 
> I get Walmart Card and only allow so much in a month to be added and use it to shop and get cash back because it will show the cash back as retail not cash advance.
> 
> ...



I'd be more than happy to send cash thru the mail. To trusted individuals anyway.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 22, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I'd be more than happy to send cash thru the mail. To trusted individuals anyway.



Reason why cash in mail isn't used much these days.

1. people want fast.
2. people can't scam if your giving them your address, in theory that is.
3. greed, too many people selling to anyone and everyone so they won't do cash in mail.
4. people turn retarded and turn on each other posting personal info in the open.

Cash in mail domestic should only take 2 to 3 days tops longer if sent priority, I'd do it in the small box for the 5 plus buck as nobody will think of looking for cash in a box.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 22, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Reason why cash in mail isn't used much these days.
> 
> 1. people want fast.
> 2. people can't scam if your giving them your address, in theory that is.
> ...


I like cim.  I don't give 2 shits about ta.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

Good idea with the box SFG. I sent hundreds in a priority envelope. Showed delivered, but my guy didn't get it. Either dropped at the wrong house or the mail guy decided to keep it and mark as delivered. That is the worrying part to me of cash, will it get there.

I will use any means, cash, online payments, etc. In the "xxx" game they used many different online payment systems that were through other countries, epassporte, etc to send cash somewhat anonymously.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

Also, should say the bro that didn't get the dough saw i said delivered and STILL gave me my stuff.


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 22, 2012)

Update: I went to another Western Union and was asked if I had sent $$  before , said "yes" and no more questions.   That's how I remember doing it about 5 years ago so I was surprised and unprepared to answer their silly questions. Anyway, lesson learned.By the way, the 1st time they didn't examine the name on my form - they just freaked out when I said it was going to China.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 22, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Depends where it's going.  If local you can send online.  If say China nope.



I just sent a payment to China using western union online. No problems at all. I have sent several payments to China, never leaving the desk of my office. And shipping was domestic.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

i tried online to china, they made me call in (or could have gone to an wu locally) and then the phone rep said no. so i went to the local place, no questions or issues. Gone to them many times now, easy peasy. I am just cheap and hate paying fee's lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 22, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> i tried online to china, they made me call in (or could have gone to an wu locally) and then the phone rep said no. so i went to the local place, no questions or issues. Gone to them many times now, easy peasy. I am just cheap and hate paying fee's lol.



I think you have to keep it under $999 or they want a lot more info and is why smart source's will send 2 to 3 people to send too so you can keep it below red flag amounts.


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> I just sent a payment to China using western union online. No problems at all. I have sent several payments to China, never leaving the desk of my office. And shipping was domestic.



Hmmm, I dont get it.  I'd love to be able to send international over the net.  I have tried ....really not sure what my isssue is... Oh well.  Not really for big $$ either.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 23, 2012)

WUs fees are outlandish. I go to the most ghetto locations possible to send WU, they don't ask any questions, an asian or muslim specialty store or something along those lines is ideal. I went to a major chain drug store once and they gave me the third degree with questions and wanted to see my ID and shit, even though WU clearly says you don't need to show an ID for under $999... 

Also, lets not post up all of the good ideas we have about how to send what, etc. here for everyone in the world to see.... keep some things to yourselves, I know we like to help brothas out but give that advice one on one sometimes you know?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 23, 2012)

if they ever asked me,i just tell them im sending it to my son for rent at college,so far ive been lucky,but there are a bunch of assholes out there


----------



## manu1433 (Aug 26, 2012)

my friend got 7 different kinds of shit from western union yesterday lol


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 26, 2012)

In my country you have to show your ID when you send money thru WU and MoneyGram ....


----------



## theminister (Aug 26, 2012)

You just have to build the fees in as part of the costs of the product. I may purchase 400usd worth of stuff and pay 50usd for delivery. It is what it is and no one said this game was cheap. Especially running a 25 week primo cycle! 

WU is Hong Kong also requires I'd, but the customs are so relaxed, I always get my shipments


----------

